
Hosting python modules in tweets, because why not? - libeclipse
http://libeclipse.me/import-from-twitter/
======
crisisactor
There is no guarantee this will stay for any reasonable amount of time. Look
at MySpace - basically a trove of data gone entirely to waste because of
greedy opportunists. What you need is IPFS to store that code!
([https://github.com/ipfs/ipfs](https://github.com/ipfs/ipfs))

~~~
libeclipse
ipfs is pretty sick, but like I said on the github page, this isn't really a
serious project. :P Just a little fun.

Also should be noted that tweets don't have edit buttons, and the URL is
constant. It's why keybase relies on tweets for proof. The modules should be
relatively safe unless they're deleted.

------
powera
The title was changed here.

And in answer to "why not", because having a 70 character reference to 140
immutable characters of python is pretty useless. Also security.

~~~
libeclipse
Like I said earlier, it's really not a serious thing: merely a joke.

